# Critique pup stacking please?



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi, I'm a newbie, and have entered my little girl in the IABAC show in a couple of weeks. She will be 14 weeks old for the show. I am trying to stack her, but I need an experienced person to tell me what I need to change. Thanks!!! All the help will be appreciated, I'm very nervous it'll show that I'm new in the ring! LOL


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

guess it would all of you to add photos! See other post of mine- photos are there! Sorry!


----------

